# Not Sure What's Wrong with Me.



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey, I'm new to the forums... I've suspected a thyroid issue since abnormal blood results I had when I was 12, which my doctor told me was "nothing" and to just "ignore" it (don't you just adore doctors?) I am now 19, female, normal weight.

Back in August, I was finally diagnosed with Hashimoto's. From all the stuff I've read, it sounds like my Hashi's is extremely mild (one set of antibodies is about 60 or 70, the other is near 200. [yes, I have both antibodies.]) My TSH has always been within a normal range, though, but my entire life I've had symptoms, and my symptoms list has been increasing, and my symptoms have been getting violent, to the point where I've thought of ending my life. I had a vitamin D deficiency too, but as of recently it's gone away with supplements. My TSH was 3.89. I recently had another test two weeks ago maybe- and my TSH was a 2.5. This was on a day that I had a massive breakdown. i had other hormones tested too, but they were all in the normal range, which I couldn't understand considering I was crying uncontrollably and thinking about killing myself. (cortisol was normal... just... how? ._.) My sex hormones were also normal, but I've never had any libido. I never had any interest in sex, and I don't understand how it's such a big deal to so many teenagers and adults.

I think I've gotten out the most important part- I'm severely "bipolar," but my hormones are normal and my antibodies are low (I mean, I have Hashi's, but most stories I've read involve scary levels of antibodies...). I've been on antidepressants and mood stabilizers; they do NOTHING. I'm so lost and tired and I feel like I'm insane. I don't know what the real problem is (is it Hashi's? Mental illness? Both? Something else? A combination of things?) so I can't solve it. Don't see much point in continuing on. What's stopped me so far is that I have a girlfriend I adore, and I don't want her to be in pain. She gives me strength that I don't have.

Being that this is the most important part, you may stop here and tell me what you think. Or, you can continue on and read about the symptoms I've dealt with my whole life.

It was a ridiculous amount of symptoms from http://hypothyroidmom.com/300-hypothyroidism-symptoms-yes-really/ that led me to get a diagnosis. (also, my mom, her sister, their mom, and their aunt are all hypothyroid, so, not surprising, but my mom was the least supportive person ever by putting me down and saying I don't have thyroid issues. Yay. My dad's mom also has a thyroid issue but I don't know what kind.)

*Energy Level and Sleep:*

*I am such a tired person. 8 hours generally won't cut it. I'm also a college student, taking the maximum amount of credits, honors, and a job. That means a lot of work... that isn't getting finished. I actually lost a friend over "sleeping too much" (???). I've also always been a weak person. I've always sucked at concentrating (it was pointed out in most of my report cards growing up.) though my parents never tested me for ADHD (a psychologist did say I had all the symptoms a few months ago, yet didn't... actually... diagnosed me. ) I've had insomnia before. A psychologist, who apparently knew about Hashimoto's, said it was important for me to be on a consistent sleep schedule, and not sleep ten hours. Not a bad idea, if only I could sleep on time, and not fall back to sleep when I wake up...*

*Body Temperature:*

*My entire life I've had cold feet. Even when I wear socks, they're cold. When I go out in the cold, it takes my body (particularly my hands) a very long time to heat up. People always ask me why I'm so cold (it's cool to have an answer now. Haha, cool... and I'm cold...) I am tolerant of neither heat or cold. Maybe I'm just being a baby, but the cold freaking hurts me, I can't breathe, I feel like I'm dying, yet in the heat, I feel like passing out. However, I SO prefer heat to the cold. I loathe winter; it's disgusting. When I'm depressed, it seems my body temperature sometimes drops, and I'll get cold and start shivering. Sometimes I'll sweat a lot for no reason.*

*Slowness:*

*My reflexes, according to the doctor, are fine. However, I would say I have, and have always had, slow movements. Speech... yeah, can be. It's strange, I find myself having trouble speaking, I stutter sometimes, sometimes i have to restart a sentence, sometimes I can't even get my words out. It's scary. (sounds like the brain hashimoto's...)*

*Infections:*

*Dear god. Since school started (late August) I've been sick three times (so pretty much most of my time here) and this year I have had bronchitis three times. (the first one lasted MONTHS, the second lasted a month, then I got sick again, and am currently dealing with it. Fun!) As a kid, I got ear and throat infections A LOT; to the point where my doctor threatened to remove my tonsils.*

*Related Autoimmune or Endocrine Diseases:*

*I don't know. I know my family members have arthritis, and my mom has endometriosis and eczema. I've got eczema (I think; it's gotten more mild, though.) My bones have been mildly painful my whole life, doctors don't know why. Also, I've gotten periods with hellish cramps that last six hours and pain killers don't always work. When I went to the doctor for it, my doctor (a female doctor) said all girls get cramps and to stop complaining and suck it up.*

*Mouth and Throat:*

*I've been prone to choking when drinking or eating (maybe I'm not careful; I don't know.) I've felt a lump in my throat many times. I get a distorted taste in my mouth often- sometimes a bad taste that just won't leave even after brushing my teeth five million times. I get cravings for junk food a lot (though I don't think that has to be a Hashi's symptom...) My lips are dry often. I had to have a mucocele surgically removed about a year and a half ago.*

*Ears:*

*I'm so sensitive to noises. If a person gets too loud I get this awful pressure in my head. My ears ring often, and my ears do produce A LOT of earwax (ick)*

*Eyes:*

Well... I've been wearing glasses since I was 10. I can be sensitive to light (not super sensitive) and my eyes ten to twitch a lot.

*Skin:*

*Dry, itchy skin. Got a diagnosis of eczema when I was 15. I've got dandruff. I bruise super easily- it's rare for me not to have a bruise on my body. I get acne, though, fortunately, mild. I got lots of red (not itchy) bumps on me. I've had chicken skin on my arms for years. My cheeks can be ridiculously red. Don't know if this is related, but I was born with moles, which seem to be starting to look a little... abnormal... which is kind of scary...*

*Numbness and Tingling:*

My body can go numb when I'm having a breakdown.

*Pain:*

*I get headaches and backaches a lot. I've always had wrist pain. I also pretty much get random pain all over.*

*Digestion:*

*Oh gosh... I got diagnosed with IBS (though it seems to be lightening up lately.) I'm lactose-intolerant, allergic to soy, coconut, and duck eggs. (based on my reactions to these foods; haven't had an allergy test for them yet.) I am nauseous A LOT. I actually carry "barf bags" with me all the time. I get stomach pains often, but my stomach doctor said nothing's wrong with me. Some days I HAVE to constantly eat, other days, I have no appetite. I've had sudden weight gains as well as sudden weight losses. I've had acid reflux. I have gas often. There was this one point in high school, after a stomach virus, where, for months, I literally burped every five minutes. It was odd.*

*Menstrual Disorders:*

*As mentioned earlier, I get very bad cramps. When I first got my period, I'd get it every three weeks and it'd last a whole week. I went on Lamictal (mood stabilizer for bipolar) and it made my period every five weeks (omgggg) but now I'm off it. It seems to be every 3-4 weeks now, and the most recent one lasted eight days. I've missed class because of how bad some periods are. Sometimes I feel like passing out.*

*Reproductive Disorders and Pregnancy:*

*As mentioned earlier, no libido, but my sex hormones actually seem normal. My mom did have A LOT of issues, though.*

*Emotional/Brain:*

*Oh man, here's the big one. I have been severely depressed for a long time. My diagnosis was Major Depressive Disorder with Borderline Personality traits, while my psychiatrist was putting me on antidepressants and bipolar medication. Celexa made me break out in hives and hear voices my first night (yet my doctor wanted me to continue, wtf?). Abilify... ugh. I was so tired on that crap. It caused me such awful physical side effects I had to get off of it. Lamictal... extra rashes that freaked me out. Wellbutrin... don't think it did anything. I could take it at night and sleep; yet it's known to wake you up. It's known to increase libido... nope. I've cut myself A LOT, I've wanted to kill myself badly, and I've wanted to hurt others, too. Certain repetitive sounds (ex. coughing) make me want to punch a person. I know they can't help it but it makes me go insane. I've taken tests for autism and scored really high, but I've also read that someone with Hashi's had a similar experience, but his/her autism symptoms declined once she started Hashi's treatment. I can never focus, I have what you may call OCPD (always have to do things a certain way), my mind is always racing, I've got anxiety and I absolutely loathe myself. I also seem to have "pre-schizophrenia" traits and in my life time I've had a few visual and auditory hallucinations. I'm a very paranoid person and I'm scared that schizophrenia may kick in soon.*

*Other Related Conditions:*

*Well, I've mentioned food allergies. I seem to be allergic to nickel (I break out in a rash when I wear nickel (this includes belts, jeans with nickel buttons, etc) but the allergy test was negative. Also, in the spring, I sneeze a lot, but my allergy test said I'm not allergic to any grasses or anything. It also said I'm not allergic to mold, but my room had a mold infestation and I would sneeze like crazy only when I was in my room. The sneezing stopped when I left my room and when the mold infestation was over. I'm very clumsy, I trip and bump into everything. I get dizzy and light-headed often. I generally feel sickish/sluggish overall.*

*Heart:*

*Hmm, I think my heart is mostly normal. I had low blood pressure the day I got my Hashi's blood test, but in general it seems normal. I had a high cholesterol when I was about 13, but it went away. I lately have been getting bad chest pain, though, and it feels like my heart is racing.*

*Aaanddddd I think that's it. I think. I feel like a mess.*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

bipolar/thyroid disease
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I can see why you feel like a mess; you poor dear!! Welcome to the board.

We should not assume things when it comes to medical issues so could you please post the name of the antibodies, the result of the tests and include the ranges for each test.

It is my humble opinion that you definitely need an ultra-sound. This is essential.

And I hope the info I am providing above is helpful to you.

And because many of us have more than one medical issue related to autoimmune diseases, from reading some of your symptoms, I am thinking Lupus, perhaps. Test for that is Anti-dsDNA.

It is not unusual for thyroid patients to have low ferritin, hence the bruising. So a ferritin test would be good. Info provided.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome spotted. I am so sorry to hear what you are going through, and especially that you have not been able to get the understanding and help that you need.

I have suffered with many of the issues you are dealing with. Finally getting help for my thyroid has helped me feel so much better. I cannot speak about the period issues, because my problems ended when I had my hysterectomy. Never had a libido, so I can relate. My body aches and my bone pain has gotten so much better with proper thyroid treatment. My depression has disappeared.

You DO have medical issues, and in my opinion, many could be because your thyroid is not being properly treated. Do you have any lab results you could post here with ranges? That would help us figure this out for you.

Please hang in here with us. There are many good people here to help you. Things WILL get better as you begin to get the treatment you need. I am proof of it.

Many hugs and positive thoughts your way.....

Spirit


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure I've ever been tested for ferritin, but I can tell you my iron levels (which are seemingly high...). Funny, though, I have been anemic before.

I'll let parenthesis indicate a normal range.

August 18th, 2014

Iron Bind. Cap.(TIBC) 347 (250-450)

UIBC 261 (150-375)

Iron, Serum 86 (35-155)

Iron, Saturation 25 (15-55)

T4 7.3 (4.5-12.0)

T3 Uptake 27 (24-39)

Free Thyroxine Index 2.0 (1.2-4.9)

TSH 3.89 (0.450-4.500)

Antithyroglobulin 63.4 (0.0-0.9)

TPO Antibodies 172 (0-26)

Vitamin D 13.1 (30.0-100.0)

November 4th, 2014



















Thank you all for being sympathetic. I've gotten a lot of crap from doctors and people on other forums.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, those thyroid labs do not tell much, although they seen to be what most doctors run.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are what you need run - these will tell us the actual thyroid hormone in your system at lab draw. Until you have those we cannot see where your hormone levels are.

TPO antibodies show inflammation. High TSH confirms it.

Antithyroglobulin antibodies also point to thyroid issues.

What are you taking for your low Vit D? They should have you on a prescription of 50K IU weekly for at least 12 weeks and re-test.

Stick around and hopefully we can help you sort this out


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

Spotted,

You may not want to study anything else right now, but there is a book called "The Grain Brain" (by Dr. David Perlmutter) that may help you. My husband's doctor told him about it because he is bipolar and by following the advice from this neurosurgeon it may help with a variety of your symptoms. In fact, it's not just a bandaid for symptoms, but a possible cure of the underlying cause of symptoms. I feel for you. For years I was labeled a hypocondriac by many doctors, family, and "friends" until I started to believe it myself. By the time I was in my 50's I had racked up 36 different diagnoses, the majority being autoimmune diseases. But I am actually feeling better than I have since I was your age. Finding the root of the problem is the key. Don't give up and keep trusting in yourself.

Also there is a genetic test called an MTHFR that has helped many to learn that they don't get rid of toxins properly and have to take a supplement to help this. It may be another avenue to explore. Sadly many doctors have no idea about this test or what it means, but the internet is very helpful.

As far as thyroid issues, this forum is the best place to get useful advice. Very knowledgeable people.... Hang in there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

According to your last T3 uptake; you could not be more hypo if you tried. This is sad. You need the proper medical intervention.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? W/those antibodies, it is strongly recommended that you do if you have not had one recently.

Hugs..........


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

I've never, to my memory, had an ultrasound of my thyroid. I went to the doctor today, she looked at my results and said I shouldn't be having symptoms based on my TSH, etc. even though I have antibodies. She did say I have a goiter. I had another blood test (NOW testing the Free T4 and T3) and I will have an ultrasound next week.

She asked me if, when I was little, if I was a picky eater due to sensitivity to texture. Any idea why?


----------



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

spotted said:


> She asked me if, when I was little, if I was a picky eater due to sensitivity to texture. Any idea why?


Interesting. I'm curious to know why she asked you this also. As a child, I was an incredibly picky eater due to food textures.


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

Morgan said:


> Interesting. I'm curious to know why she asked you this also. As a child, I was an incredibly picky eater due to food textures.


It's typically something associated with autism (for which, interestingly, I have a lot of traits). But I'm not sure if there was any other reason.


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

So I got my results back (besides the ultrasound; still haven't gotten that done.) EVERYTHING IS STILL NORMAL.

TSH 2.161 (So it keeps DROPPING AND BECOMING MORE NORMAL. UGH!)

FT4 0.9 (0.6 - 1.5)

Free T3 3.0 (1.5 - 3.5)

And a general blood test says everything else is normal.

So what's wrong with me?! I've got so many symptoms, I'm getting more and more tired, I'm crying every day, antidepressants and mood stabilizers aren't working, but apparently it isn't my thyroid either! The doctors won't treat me if everything is normal. This is so frustrating. I'll never know what's wrong.


----------

